# NREMT - AEMT Exam



## JT25 (Apr 24, 2019)

Just took the A written test for the 4th time. And again I did not pass. I scored near passing in every section. The frustration level I have is beyond high. I have taken a refresher, used study guides, web sites, prayer and maybe a sacrifice or two (joke). I made really good grades in my classes. Passed the B test on the first try, passed the practical for both B and A on the first try. I am lost. I am looking for help. I am so tired of studying, but at this point the stubborn part of me has come into the picture. I think I need a review class. I will go anywhere.


----------



## Gurby (Apr 24, 2019)

Are you working somewhere right now?  Think about finding a paramedic to tutor you for $20-30/hr.  You just need someone to watch you do practice questions who can pick up on where you're going wrong with your understanding of the material / your approach to studying / your approach to test-taking. 

Also have you heard about my lord and savior?  https://apps.ankiweb.net/


----------



## JT25 (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. I am beyond frustrated at this point. So I will try almost anything.


----------



## CammieRayeEMTbae (Apr 30, 2019)

JT25 said:


> Just took the A written test for the 4th time. And again I did not pass. I scored near passing in every section. The frustration level I have is beyond high. I have taken a refresher, used study guides, web sites, prayer and maybe a sacrifice or two (joke). I made really good grades in my classes. Passed the B test on the first try, passed the practical for both B and A on the first try. I am lost. I am looking for help. I am so tired of studying, but at this point the stubborn part of me has come into the picture. I think I need a review class. I will go anywhere.


I found my NREMT tutor on Wyzant. I liked it because you could do meet ups or online with webcam. I did online because she was in another city but it helped a lot! Goodluck!


----------



## Trvlr (Aug 17, 2019)

I took my NRAEMT exam yesterday and passed. I'd say two apps helped me, they were the J&B Learning "Navigate Learning" app for AEMT; around $40? Then the Limmer Creative "LC Ready" app; $15. Other than that I only read the book the first time during class. 

If you are working with an agency just bug the Medics with your questions on stuff you don't understand.


----------

